# Billy Joel



## Josef Haydn (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello folks, I purchased a Billy Joel Boxset at the weekend and i've been listening to it quite a lot and found some of his songs absolutly brilliant. I feel his more slow, 'ballady' stuff is much better than some of the more 'rocky' songs. Also, i feel he is probably one of the best lyricists as far as conveying true emotion is concerned that the music industry has today.

I also was reading about his tutoring in piano and it seems many of his songs are noticably based on the particular styles of composers like Grieg.

I would also wish to hear his more recent solo piano works, i just havne't got round to it yet.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I enjoy most of Billo, especially the ballads, but in particular, "Just the Way You Are". Those electric keyboard 7th chords do the trick every time! Ohh yeah!

On a serious note, I think the man is good for that same reason - other pop songs get tiresome after the 2nd hearing, but I could listen to Billy Joel over and over again.


----------



## mayumeeh (Aug 13, 2007)

My favorite Billy Joel song is Just the way you are, I love listening to it... such great song with real meaning. SOng that makes sense.


----------

